# Glock Magazine prices rise 40%



## 8'Duece (Apr 25, 2008)

I recieved an alert email two day's ago from Tactical Response Gear that Glock is raising their magazine prices by 40%. 

Anyone else see this? or has this been an industry wide notification of such a price raise on their mags ? 

I don't care for Glock, and I don't own one, but magazine prices are steep enough through out the industry.  Why is Glock suddenly digging it to their existing customers ??:uhh:


----------



## Cabbage Head (Apr 25, 2008)

I am glad that I dont have to pay for mine.  I wonder if the price of plastic has gone up that much??????


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 25, 2008)

Cabbage Head said:


> I am glad that I dont have to pay for mine.  I wonder if the price of plastic has gone up that much??????



Are they made of plastic?  if so, look at gas prices, and apply the same increase to plastic products.


----------



## Simmerin' SigO (Apr 25, 2008)

Cabbage Head said:


> I am glad that I dont have to pay for mine.  I wonder if the price of plastic has gone up that much??????



So, in a perverse way, global warming affects Glock Magazine prices.

Don'tcha love the global economy?


----------



## 8'Duece (Apr 25, 2008)

SOWT said:


> Are they made of plastic?  if so, look at gas prices, and apply the same increase to plastic products.



Sounds more like a good excuse to make up for a poor bottom line. 

I'm not paying anymore for my Gatarade in a plastic bottle at the BP station in the morning. :uhh:


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 25, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> Sounds more like a good excuse to make up for a poor bottom line.
> 
> I'm not paying anymore for my Gatarade in a plastic bottle at the BP station in the morning. :uhh:


 
Thats because THAT BP already rose there prices 20 years ago. Hate those idiots.

Did you do the App????


----------



## 8'Duece (Apr 25, 2008)

Polar Bear said:


> Thats because THAT BP already rose there prices 20 years ago. Hate those idiots.
> 
> Did you do the App????



No, I wound up on USAJOBS.COM and then got rerouted to another site. 

Ask her to give me the site address again. :cool:  Thanks for asking.


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 25, 2008)

Just type in the hospital and state


----------

